# Apple tv not connecting with bluetooth



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I am using my iphone to connect to my apple tv. The code is showing on the tv screen and I see the apple tv come up on my phone but its grayed out and says "offline". I tried unplugging and plugging the apple tv back in but still nothing. How do I fix this? Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Won't work unless your TV OS is version 11. iOS 11 or later for phone also.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Corday said:


> Won't work unless your TV OS is version 11. iOS 11 or later for phone also.


What do you mean? The apple tv is from 2 years ago and my phone is 6s. Worked last time I tried (a couple of yrs ago).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you update TV OS? Currently 14.7. Possible mismatch with phone OS. Did you get the "Pair Apple TV" message and "Pair"?


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Corday said:


> Did you update TV OS? Currently 14.7. Possible mismatch with phone OS. Did you get the "Pair Apple TV" message and "Pair"?


No on both questions. How do I do that?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Update Apple TV 

Update iphone


----------



## Lucille C. Gladden (Sep 24, 2021)

usingpc said:


> I am using my iPhone to connect to my apple tv. The code is showing on the tv screen and I see the apple tv come up on my phone but it's grayed out and says "offline". I tried unplugging and plugging the apple tv back in but still nothing. How do I fix this? Thanks.


If your Bluetooth devices won't connect, it's likely *because the devices are out of range, or aren't in pairing mode*. If you're having persistent Bluetooth connection problems, try resetting your devices, or having your phone "forget" the connection and try again.


----------

